# One of the better "Harem" animes



## whiteskunk (Mar 3, 2010)

While poking around the funimation site, I came acrossed this series and probably will buy both seasons when they become available. *Note-if you find women with huge breasts offensive don't watch it* Also, it's subtitled at present.
Personally-I like the redhaired perv girl epis 4&5


http://www4.funimation.com/video/?page=show&b=298


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 3, 2010)

The only harem anime i've dared touch is Tenchi Muyo!. I'm also considering Love Hina...


----------



## Delta (Mar 3, 2010)

Maaaay check it out.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 3, 2010)

"This content is not available in your territory."

God
damn

I wanted to see the offensive sexism.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 3, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> The only harem anime i've dared touch is Tenchi Muyo!. I'm also considering Love Hina...



This is better than Tenchi. There is nudity (bare breasts) in several episodes-mainly bathing scenes and during or after a battle (clothes being torn up.)

Episode 9 about 14:16-16:00 is funny as hell.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> "This content is not available in your territory."
> 
> God
> damn
> ...



VEOH and youtube also have the series.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

I have watched some harem animes and such..
In the end I watch only psychological things.
Chaos;Head is a good anime of harem that doesn't take sexuality to the first place but the plot.
Clannad is a good anime that also focuses on story but contains a number of funny moments.

If you go for the psychological part - there are ecchi and *not ecchi* animes that can do well.
Higurashi is a nice "horror" anime that doesn't scare but the atmosphere is deep.
Bakemonogatari is also a nice anime that is kind of lighter, has some psychological stuff but not too much.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 3, 2010)

Tenchi Muyo! is _what now_?

It was the first anime I ever watched...I was like, _nine_.
Don't ruin this for me.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Tenchi Muyo! is _what now_?
> 
> It was the first anime I ever watched...I was like, _nine_.
> Don't ruin this for me.



Well it is! Harem anime usually involves 1 or 2 guys with a large group of women trying to romance them.

Actually... now that I think about it, Vandread was part harem anime too. That series was awesome.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 3, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> The only harem anime i've dared touch is Tenchi Muyo!. I'm also considering Love Hina...


 
Tenchi Muyo! is win.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Only good ones are Tenchi Muyo and Love Hina :V


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 3, 2010)

[yt]eVUWR7mGo9M[/yt]

Most epic end sequence ever. :3


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Only good ones are Tenchi Muyo and Love Hina :V



Ooooookay. It sounds like you are fairly closed minded. If the nudity part is a turn off then give "Sister Princess" a try. It's a cute comical harem type.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

whiteskunk said:


> Ooooookay. It sounds like you are fairly closed minded. If the nudity part is a turn off then give "Sister Princess" a try. It's a cute comical harem type.


an example of being called Closed minded "Joking how Tenchi Muyo and Love Hina are the only good harem anime when there are others better and on par with them"
Yes I gotta be closed minded for joking to a new fag
:V


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> The only harem anime i've dared touch is Tenchi Muyo!. I'm also considering Love Hina...



as part of my masochistic nature
i don't give something a personal review until ive seen all of it
i've seen every episode of Tenchi Muyo and i have a soft spot for it (but i was like 12 and they played it on cartoon network, so whatever)
i've also seen every episode of Love Hina, and its probably one of the worst things ive *ever* seen in my life




i even saw the christmas special

god
so bad

also this looks super-typical
and im not 12 any more
so i dont know about all this here


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> an example of being called Closed minded "Joking how Tenchi Muyo and Love Hina are the only good harem anime when there are others better and on par with them"
> Yes I gotta be closed minded for joking to a new fag
> :V



I don't dispute that Tenchi and Love Hina aren't good. Secondly, how would I know you were joking?


----------



## Delta (Mar 4, 2010)

The story is nothing I haven't seen before, another one of those "Heavy chested girl who fell from the sky." deals. It actually seems to be lacking in its structure and the plot is just straight up weak. However, its put together in a similar style to Full Metal Panic: Fumoffu or Black Lagoon in that conversations and over all movement of the anime is really smooth and entertaining.
The girls are hot enough and fanservice gags don't overstay their welcome.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 4, 2010)

Winds said:


> The story is nothing I haven't seen before, another one of those "Heavy girl who fell from the sky." deals. It actually seems to be lacking in its structure and the plot is just straight up weak. However, its put together in a similar style to Full Metal Panic: Fumoffu or Black Lagoon in that conversations and over all movement of the anime is really smooth and entertaining.
> The girls are hot enough and fanservice gags don't overstay their welcome.



FMP Fumoffu is great! No doubt about that. I just watched an episode of Black Lagoon and to be honest, it isn't something I'd watch more of.


----------

